#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  E1 - E9 4178

## djapal

Καλήσπερα σε όλους και ελπίζω να μην το ποστάρω σε λάθος ενότητα.

Αφορά τον 4178, αλλά επειδή είναι καθαρά για τη δήλωση το ποστάρω εδώ.
Έχουμε τακτοποιήσει 9 τμ Η/Υ που όμως ουσιαστικά μεταφέρθηκε η δόμηση από την πίσω στη μπροστινή πλευρά, άρα κλείσιμο Η/Υ χώρου μπροστά και μείωση δόμησης πίσω.
Υπάρχουν και κάποιες άλλες τακτοποιήσεις.

Έστω ότι το σπίτι έχτιζε κανονικά 100 τμ ΚΧ και 50 τμ ΒΧ.
Έστω ότι τακτοποιήθηκαν άλλα 30 τμ ΚΧ (εκτός των 9) και 10 τμ ΒΧ.
Στο Ε9 σαν ΒΧ θα μπουν 60 τμ, ξεκάθαρο αυτό.
Σαν κύριοι θα μπουν όμως 130 ή 139; Η λογική λέει 130, απλά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας.

Επίσης στο πεδιο 231, "ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΧΩΡΩΝ ν4178/13" στο Ε1 θα μπουν 39 τμ ή 30 τμ;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## djapal

μιας και δεν απάντησε κανείς και τελικά έβγαλα άκρη από τη γραμμή εξυπηρέτησης φορολογουμένων, οι απαντήσεις είναι οι εξης:
στο Ε9 δηλώνουμε τα πραγματικά τμ και στο 231 δηλώνουμε όσα τακτοποιήσαμε γιατί προσμετρούν με 50% στο τεκμήριο. Ο υπάλληλος στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε ότι άλλοι τα βάζουν άλλοι όχι, αλλά ο σκοπός του πεδίου αυτού είναι να αφαιρεθούν τα τμ αυτά και να προσμετρηθούν μρ 50% στο τεκμήριο.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάποιους.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

----------

